# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Firefox në shqip

## Mr_cool

ndoshta e  dini tash kemi edhe firefox ne gjuhen shqipe 

http://ftp.eu.mozilla.org/pub/mozill....installer.exe


mendimet tuaja   :Lulja3:

----------


## benseven11

firefoxi pretendon se eshte i sigurte
sigurisht eshte me i sigurte se exploreri
por jo i imunizuar nga exploits dhe vulnerabilities
 nje faqe per vulnerabilitis ne firefox
http://secunia.com/advisories/13144/
===
Cfaredo lloj browseri qe te jete,po doli ne qarkullim
ne internet nuk eshte me i sigurte
Me e rendesishme eshte se sa i shpejte dhe funksional
eshte nje browser dhe cfare funksionesh te ofron
Me sa kam pare deri tani
Avant browser
MyIE2ose maxton me emrin e ri
dhe Opera jane browserat me te mire
ka 2 probleme me firefoxin
startimin(launch) e ka nje cike me te ngadalte se exploreri
dhe eshte me i varfer ne funksione

----------


## besart

Sipas eksperteve Firefox është shumë më i mirë në krahasim më IE, dhe ata ju bejne thirrje te gjitheve qe te perdorin IE, edhe unë ju kisha preferuar te gjitheve qe ta shkarkoni Firefox ne kompjuterin tuaj, jo pse eshte me i mire se IE por vetëm pse është në gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## flori2

Versioni shqip i firefox nuk eshte komplet ose ka ndonje bug,kur shtyp CTRL+F nuk del pjesa FIND-kerkoj....kjo vetem ne versionin shqip.

----------


## StormAngel

Sidoqofte,mua me pelqen.
Jam duke e zbritur programin.Te falemnderit mr.cool
Me mire cop e cop ne shqip se sa ndryshe. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk me doli edhe aq lehte.
Zbrita komplet skedarin 4 mb edhe kur i bej run me del "unspecified error"
Ndonje ndihme?

----------


## flori2

Hmmm,download perkthehet shkarkim dhe jo zbritje!

----------


## Xemlo

> firefoxi pretendon se eshte i sigurte
> sigurisht eshte me i sigurte se exploreri
> por jo i imunizuar nga exploits dhe vulnerabilities
>  nje faqe per vulnerabilitis ne firefox
> http://secunia.com/advisories/13144/
> ===
> Cfaredo lloj browseri qe te jete,po doli ne qarkullim
> ne internet nuk eshte me i sigurte
> Me e rendesishme eshte se sa i shpejte dhe funksional
> ...



Benseven, firefox nuk mund te jete kurre me i varfer ne funksione.Mund te thuash per internet explorerin qe eshte me i varfer, dhe shume me teper biles.Firefox ka ekstensionet qe e bejne ate, te pakten per mua browserin me te mire ne qarkullim.Sa per avant browser dhe MyIE sjane gje tjeter vecse shtesa te internet explorerit.Perdorin internet explorerin si motorin e renderizimit te faqeve, per cache-in dhe gjithshka tjeter, gje qe i ben te dy vulnerabel po sa vete Internet Explorer.

----------


## ElMajico

me mire broswer ky firefox ne shqip nuk eshte akoma komplet....

----------


## helios

> Versioni shqip i firefox nuk eshte komplet ose ka ndonje bug,kur shtyp CTRL+F nuk del pjesa FIND-kerkoj....kjo vetem ne versionin shqip.


"Shortcuts" kanë ndryshuar, nuk janë më si në anglisht. 
Mesa kam marrë vesh, është përpjekur që t'i afrohet sa më tepër shkurtesave në shqip, psh "*ctrl+k*" tani hap një s*k*edë të re (tab të ri), "*ctrl+r*" *r*uan faqen, "*ctrl+g*"  kërkon, ndoshta nga *g*ërmo. Këto shihen kur hap menutë, gati secila "komandë"  ka shkurtesën e saj në të djathtë. Megjithatë, kur të mbarojë ndihma e plotë në shqip, do kemi një përmbledhje më të plotë mbi këto shkurtesa.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Nuk është e vërtetë që Avant Browser-i është i pasigurt sa MIE. Është e çuditshme si e thoni këtë. Avant Browser-i ka shumë më tepër mundësi sesa MIE klasik. Andaj nuk mund të jetë njësoj si ai. Për siguri është shumë e sigurt që është më i mirë se MIE por edhe më i mirë se Firefox-i. Nuk e kuptoj si mund të lartësohet Firefox-i që ende është në versionin 1.0. I duhen edhe disa versione të tjera për t'u vlerësuar aq lart dhe t'i tejkalojë të tjerët. Nëse arrin ta bëjë këtë. 
Dhe jo që hapet një çikë më ngadalë në fillim por shumë më ngadalë. Kam përshtypjen se Firefox-in e pret të hapet sikur Adobe Photoshop-in. Kurse Avant Browser që ka 10 versione të kaluara sikurse edhe vetë MIE hapet në çast. E mandej proklamohet me të madhe se Firefox-i është më i shpejtë.

----------


## Xemlo

> Try Avant Browser, an upgrade to Internet Explorer. Avant Browser is a fast, stable, user-friendly, versatile multi-window browser. Now, Avant Browser is available in 34 languages.





> Starting from the Internet Explorer engine, Avant Browser adds useful capabilities, such as a pop-up blocker, grouped favorites, an RSS reader, and tabbed browsing. The first thing we noticed upon launch was the aesthetically pleasing skin that came as the default with Avant Browser, but you can choose from among many preloaded skins in the Tools menu. The tabbed-browsing feature lets you quickly switch among Web sites, rather than having to shuffle through several browser instances in the Windows task bar. If you visit several Favorites often, you can save them as a group and open the whole group with one click. When you shut down the program, Avant Browser remembers which windows were open and launches them the next time it starts up. You also can automatically refresh all windows, or only the current one, at regular intervals. A simple pop-up blocker works in most cases, but it was powerless against some floating banners and other, more obscure pop-up methods. Overall, we found Avant Browser a great alternative to Internet Explorer, with useful features that make browsing even more efficient.


Kete thote siti kryesor i avant browser "An upgrade to Internet Explorer".Nuk eshte problemi i gjerave shtese qe ka, popupblocker me te fuqishem a ku di une, por thjeshte ideja qe eshte jofunksional pa internet explorer me ben te dyshoj.Nese ti do te hiqje internet explorerin, do ishe ne gjendje te perdorje avant browserin siner?.Nuk e di cili eshte problemi tek ju qe ju hapet me aq vonese Firefox, po te mendosh qe ne versionin 1.0 eshte kundershtari kryesor i internet explorerit, them po ne versionet e tjera si do te jete.Nuk dua ti mbush mendjen njeriut ose ti imponoj pikpamjen time, por perderisa browserat e tjere jane internet explorer dipendente do te kene te njejtat telashe qe ka internet exploreri i sotem. Pastaj dhe dicka.Nuk ka rendesi versioni qe ka njeri ose tjetri.Avant browser eshte shkruar thjeshte si implementim i internet explorerit, prandaj ska pasur fare nevoje te merret me motorin e renderizimit te faqeve menyren e hapjes e me the e te thashe.Eshte si ti japesh nje ngjyre me te bukur nje volvo, po volvo eshte.Beji zbukurime sa te duash me siper.Po firefox nuk eshte volvo, eshte tjeter marke dhe nje marke e sapokrijuar nga zero, ose me gjergun e informatikes "from scratch"

----------


## GezoDjali

Ku e bazohet fakti qe IE nuk qenka i sigurte?  Ketu behet fjale per siguri 100% apo siguri relative?

----------


## Xemlo

Nuk tha njeri qe IE nuk eshte i sigurte.Por duke qene se ka nje perhapje shume me te madhe se Firefox apo cdo browser tjeter, detyrimisht eshte me i sulmuari.Persa i perket pjeses se sinerit ku thoshte qe avant browser nuk eshte i pasigurte sa MIE atehere aty do thoja dicka.Sepse Avant Browser dhe internet Explorer jane e njejta gje me njera tjetren, vetem se i pari me shtesa me shume.Plus fakti qe hapet me shpejte, eshte thjeshte nje optimizim i menyres se te perdorit te internet explorer-it.Avant Browseri qendron i ngarkuar gjithmone ne memorje dhe kur nuk e perdor prandaj eshte me i shpejte ne hapje

----------


## fotjon

cdo browser qe ka Tabbed Browsing  me mire se IE
Per mua Opera 7.6 qe perdor, ka ato veti baze ndoshta te thjeshta ne dukje, qe ta lehtesojne shume lundrimin ne web 
Veshtire se ndonje qe le IE-ne per Opera-n do kthehet prape te IE

Sa per temen, perdorimi i ketyre programeve ne shqip apo edhe ndonje gjuhe tjeter qe mund te dime me mire se anglishtja, me duket aspak komod ,kjo nuk do te thote qe eshte bere gabim qe po perkthehen edhe ne shqip

----------


## StormAngel

> Hmmm,download perkthehet shkarkim dhe jo zbritje!


Na falni zoteri lektori :buzeqeshje: 
Zbrita firefox nga rrjeti.Apo mos deshe ta shkarkoj?
Une kam problem me programin,e jo me fjalet.
Nqs me ndihmon me te paren,te fal te dyten une.

Moderator me falni!

----------


## helios

Xemlo, Firefox vjen nga Mozilla (version më i thjeshtëzuar i saj), ndërsa Mozilla nëse e mban mend lindi si projekt i hapjes së kodit të shfletuesit Netscape (andej nga '98-'99 në mos gaboj). 
Kurse Firefox lindi më shtator 2002, pra është relativisht një projekt i ri. Pra dua vetëm të saktësoj që nuk është gjithçka "from-scratch".
Sigurisht që është kryer një punë kolosale, qindra programues dhe zhvillues nga të 4 anët e botës kanë ndihmuar në përmirësimin e kodit. Versioni 1.0 përcakton një hap stabël në rrugën e zhvillimit, përmirësime ka dhe do të ketë akoma më tepër në të ardhmen.

Tani në temë sërish. Fotjon, diçka personale ngelet personale, zgjedhja jote. 
Jam i sigurtë ama që im atë njeh më mirë shqipen sesa anglishten. Dhe po të ma kërkonte në gjuhën e frëngëve, ime më nuk e njeh frengjishten, i njëjti arsyetim për rusishten, vëllai i vogël po mëson shqipen në klasë të 2. Si t'ja bëj?  Ah, sa mirë, dikush qenka kujtuar për fatin tim të mirë të marrë mundimin t'a përkthejë në shqip. Kështu puna, sa mirë që anglishten nuk e dinë të gjithë, se do kishim ngelur pa përkthim shqip.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helios

> Nuk me doli edhe aq lehte.
> Zbrita komplet skedarin 4 mb edhe kur i bej run me del "unspecified error"
> Ndonje ndihme?


Hej Storm, nga ku dhe kur e shkarkove ti versionin që po përpiqesh të instalosh? Kam ca kohë pa e testuar FF në shqip, megjithatë, sa herë e kam instaluar, s'me ka ndodhur një gabim i tillë! Mund të më thuash çfarë sistemi operativ po përdor? Po ashtu, ndonjë të dhënë të mëtejshme të gabimit a mund të na e sjellësh, apo del vetëm "unspecified error" ?

Ps. Ndonjëherë, më mirë një "zbritje" nga detyra sesa një "shkarkim"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GezoDjali

> ... qe ta lehtesojne shume lundrimin ne web ...


Kjo eshte pak si jashte teme, po pse navigate perkthehet lundrim ne shqip?  Ky eshte termi qe perdoret ne Shqiperi?

----------


## StormAngel

> Hej Storm, nga ku dhe kur e shkarkove ti versionin që po përpiqesh të instalosh? Kam ca kohë pa e testuar FF në shqip, megjithatë, sa herë e kam instaluar, s'me ka ndodhur një gabim i tillë! Mund të më thuash çfarë sistemi operativ po përdor? Po ashtu, ndonjë të dhënë të mëtejshme të gabimit a mund të na e sjellësh, apo del vetëm "unspecified error" ?
> 
> Ps. Ndonjëherë, më mirë një "zbritje" nga detyra sesa një "shkarkim"


helios,
Zbrita programin nga lidhja qe eshte dhene ne postimin e pare nga mr.cool.
Instalimi i programit shkoi i teri ne rregull,dhe kur i beja run qofte me "user" akses apo me "administrator" akses,nuk i bente ekstraktimin e fajllit dhe me dilte "unspecified error".Provova ca here po pa sukses.
Nuk e di,nuk besoj qe problemi eshte tek kompjutori i im.Keshtu qe do doja te kem nje shfletues ne shqip.Prandaj edhe insistoj te instaloj Firefox,jo qe jam i cmendur pas ketij programi.

P.S: Pas Firefox,mendoni qe edhe Opera do kete shqip programin?


Stormi

----------

